

Two lessons from the Megaupload seizure - guelo
http://www.salon.com/2012/01/21/two_lessons_from_the_megaupload_seizure/singleton/

======
guelo
Best part of the article:

    
    
      Congratulations, citizens, on your cute little “democracy”
      victory in denying us the power to shut down websites 
      without a trial: we’re now going to shut down one of your 
      most popular websites without a trial.

